# and you thought you were good



## Rabid Badger (Jul 1, 2010)

I won a lot of CIF International competitions, but this guy is extreme...and awesome.

:cool: :)​


----------



## pardus (Jul 1, 2010)

That guy is ridiculously good!!! Holy shit!


----------



## digrar (Jul 1, 2010)

More of the same from a different bloke.


----------



## pardus (Jul 1, 2010)

This is fucking amazing!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 1, 2010)

RB said:


> I won a lot of CIF International competitions, but this guy is extreme...and awesome.
> 
> :cool: :)​


 
Buy me that shotgun for my birthday, please...  12 round tube, awesome!

that guy is a hell of a shot.


----------



## pardus (Jul 1, 2010)

x SF med said:


> Buy me that shotgun for my birthday, please...  12 round tube, awesome!
> 
> that guy is a hell of a shot.


 
I'm a pump gun man but I need to seriously reconsider that now...


----------



## Manolito (Jul 1, 2010)

I just had Bob Munden work over the wifes revolver and I think he is as good a gun smith as he is a competitive shooter.
Bill


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 2, 2010)

Tom Knapp, but he is sponsored by Benelli.  Does the same type of shooting tricks. 

Everytime I see one of these damn video's I want to run out and purchase the firearm that is being used. Damn.  :doh:  :doh:


----------



## QC (Jul 2, 2010)

_holy...                 snappin'...                  duckshit_


----------



## pardus (Jul 2, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Tom Knapp, but he is sponsored by Benelli.  Does the same type of shooting tricks.



LOL, I'm guessing you didn't see digar's link then...

Knapp is awesome but he is a product whore, kind of annoying.


----------

